# Ruth could you please help



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

I tested positive last Thursday.  Just now waiting for my 6 week scan.  Is it normal for my legs to feel so itchy.  If so do you know what is causing it?

Also I am feeling a few sharp pains down near my pubic region and wondered if all was ok?  Just paranoid!

Thanks

Superted


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya

I had loads of pains then.... its perfectly normal. Where everything is stretching and growing. Why don't you join 'First Trimester' in Bun in the Oven? Its full of people at simular stages of pregnancy with all the same symptoms. I couldn't have survived without it!!

Hope to see you there

Take care
Dawn


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Superted

Hi hun  

As you know I'm not a nurse, but I totally agree with Dawn that aches, twinges and sharp pains are perfectly normal in pregnancy. There's a little life growing inside you and in the first three months especially you will feel a lot of twinges and aches that feel like AF but their not.  I tested two days early during my 2ww as I was convinced that AF was coming but it was a BFP.  

As Dawn says try the 1st tri board - the support on the boards is amazing. I know its scary posting and it hasn't quite sunk in yet but I promise you the ladies on there are fab    Also buy some pregnancy books as they will give you the lowdown on your pregnancy week by week - Miriam Stoppard's books are very good.

Take care hun and you're 6 week scan will be here before you know it!

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

HI girls

Thanks for your help and advice.  The 6 week scan seems ages away I just want to know if everything is ok in there.  

Superted


----------

